# Improve water circulation



## Hanuman (11 Aug 2019)

Hello everyone,

So I think I really need to improve circulation. This wasn't a major issue when the scape was initially setup as plants were small and did not stop water from circulating properly but I thinks now it has become a major problem. Flow slow dramatically on the back of the tank and I also tend to have organic accumulation close to the inflow as the water travels back but rather slowly.

Here's the tank:


What would you recommend me doing and how?

Just a note. I can't add another filter so any other option except that one.


----------



## Zeus. (11 Aug 2019)

Power head , I added maxspect Gyres x2 and did away with all my spraybars, Flow ie tank turnover doesnt have to from the filter/filters - its just thats what we normally use to flow


----------



## Hanuman (12 Aug 2019)

Looks nice and all but those power heads from maxspect don't look that suitable for planted tanks with long stem plants and small fish and shrimps. Couldn't they get all sucked in the turbine? Plus that powerhead will set me back ~210USD here in Thailand .

Any other more affordable options?


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2019)

Aquael Internal Fan Filter Micro 





Which is adjustable.....
hoggie


----------



## Hanuman (12 Aug 2019)

That looks more affordable indeed! 
Looking at the video above would you recommend trimming or uprooting some of those vallisneria or making other adjustments to the scape? If so what would they be?


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2019)

Hi....yea looks as though the Vallis is using up a lot of space and taking over that back section!
You could remove some or replace it with something else...….Rotala sp would be a choice or Didiplis diandra.
Or move the Ludwigia into that area!
hoggie


----------



## Hanuman (12 Aug 2019)

hogan53 said:


> Hi....yea looks as though the Vallis is using up a lot of space and taking over that back section!


Indeed. It's spreading everywhere. I have to constantly cut the runners. It's a very invasive plant.



hogan53 said:


> You could remove some or replace it with


I have been contemplating for a while to completely remove Vallisneria from the tank for the reason I stated above but I always feel bad about removing plants, reason why I haven't done it so far. But I have the feeling I should as it will also ease on the maintenance and certainly improve circulation. I might make a separate topic for people to critic my tank and what other enhancements I could do to it in general, not necessarily relating to water circulation.

Thank you Hoggie.


----------



## Zeus. (12 Aug 2019)

Hanuman said:


> Looks nice and all but those power heads from maxspect don't look that suitable for planted tanks with long stem plants and small fish and shrimps. Couldn't they get all sucked in the turbine?



It was just an example of a powerhead that I use But long stems going to the surface could be an issue and yes as with any pump/powerhead without without a prefilter baby shrimp/fish will get though the mesh guards ( or eaten by the fish).


----------



## Hanuman (12 Aug 2019)

It does look like a great powerhead though.


----------



## Hanuman (25 Aug 2019)

I removed all the Valisneria from the scape. Now pondering what to add or move in that empty space. I had several ideas in mind. What would you guys do:
1 - move the Ludwigia palustris one step back. I could then use that wood to add some bucephalandra I have in my stock tank or even add some of the Eriocaulon a friend gave to me. or;
2 - move the Hygrophila Polysperma that I have on the other side of the tank in this empty spot. Just concerned water circulation will start being blocked again, or;
3 - add a totally different stem plant
4 - other ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Hanuman (9 Sep 2019)

Some minor changes. I added some eriocaulon and repositioned some of the plants. This allow a side view of the tank that is more appealing and permits an extended view.


----------

